# The new cat lover ;)



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Hello im new. My name is Tara Elizabeth Curd i am 12 & i have grown up around catz!  I have 16 hermitcrabs, 6catz, 3 fish, a spider, a dog, & a duck!! 8)


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Tara! Sounds like you have a fun bunch of animals. 

_
Edit by Lori for spelling error_


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, Tara! Nice big extended family you have there.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! :cool


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Tara


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

my 3 say hello & welcome!


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

And i think the three are cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Tara! I'm glad you've joined us. Welcome!


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Thank u


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Wow*

Lots of creatures you have I used to have a big family myself 39 cats,1 snake,4 fish,and 3 dogs,26 hamsters,73 mice so good luck with that


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

My aunt has a snake!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Tara!


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

HI!


----------

